# 2 FEET of snow



## Chefdrp (Jan 8, 2004)

Weather channel has it that we may get 2 feet of snow by tues. Right now i have around 8 inches. I live right in a snow belt.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Send it over here, we have no snow on the ground after the last few days. Temps in the 40's and a ton of rain:crying: :crying: .


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Post some pics of the big snow if you get the time.. im sure it will be some sleepless days for you to come ... lake effect can never end sometimes.. best of luck!!!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I just took a drive to check out our accounts snow totals so far..


Ellicotville- 10"
Swain- 3"
Wellsville- 2"
Olean- 7"
Wayland- 2"
Springwater- 3"
Bristol- 2"
Geneseo- 2"

Have two trucks out right now. I just called my Rochester area guys in. Looks like salting for all accounts tonight at a minimum..payup payup 

happy plowing boyyyyyyys:salute:


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

if only the temps had even been 10 degrees lower the past two weeks we in the eastern part of mass probabaly would have had feet of snow from fridays rain and earlier storms but no... send snow over this way too


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Still a bare minimum of snow so far in my area... calling for a brunt of the snow tonight... going to be an early morning for me I guess....


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Got up at 4am to only 3" max of snow....WTF...:realmad: oh well enough to go out a plow I guess....maybe we will get some more today...


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

frozen001.. I think we are to far south... It looks like lewis county is measuring in feet again this am.. from what ive been hearing it looks like lewis and northern oswego got hamered with feet of snow over the past day and more on the way.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

must be nice to have snow even alittle bit. my moms flowers are startin to come up i am going out of my mind with no snow


----------

